# Aion Trial Account?



## Weissnet (17. Januar 2010)

Tag zusammen,
Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Aion Test Account.
Habe gelesen das man dazu von jemanden geworben werden muss, der es bereits spielt.
Ich kenne leider niemanden aus meinem bekannten/freundeskreis der Aion spielt oder gespielt hat.
Sind alle überzeugte WoWwler, ich würde es aber dennoch sehr gern mal antesten.
Da mir das Buffed Aion Forum iwie total tot vorkommt, versuche ich es hier auch nocheinmal.
Es wäre echt nett wenn sich jemand finden würde der mich für einen Test Account werben würde!
Und bitte keine WoW/Aion flames...man spielt sowieso das was einem spass macht ^^

Mfg Weissnet


----------



## Sin (17. Januar 2010)

Das Buffed Aion ist nur deswegen tot, weil die ganzen heuler weg sind, und diejenigen die mit dem Spiel zufrieden sind lieber spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poste deine Anfrage am besten hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/135806-ncsoft-kundigt-werbt-einen-freund-aktion-an/ dort hast du mehr chancen als im off topic forum.


----------



## Kalikas (17. Januar 2010)

derzeit gibt es keins, ich denke aber es wird noch eins geben.


----------



## DeathSoul (22. August 2010)

Hallo ich suche auch noch einen der mich als freund wirbt möchte auch sehr gerne Aion testen


----------



## DonmastrO (20. September 2010)

Würde Aion auch gerne mal testen, wenn sich da jemand bereit erklärt mich zu werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizuma. (20. September 2010)

Hey Hey,
wenn noch jemand auf der Suche nach nem Key für die Trial Version ist, kann er mich mal anschreiben. 
Wenn derjenige dann den Acc upgraded auf die Vollversion, gibt es für beide Seiten ein paar kleine Extras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lostmind (2. November 2010)

Also ich hätt Interesse Aion mal zu testen, falls das Angebot noch steht xD


----------



## CapriMarkie (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
gib mir doch deine Emailadresse, dann schick ich dir ´nen Code.

MfG


----------



## Oberstudienrat (3. November 2010)

Meine E-mail Adresse lautet: ricomat@gmx.de
Wer möchte mich zu einem Test einladen?


----------



## JonnyBee (5. November 2010)

Hi , ich hätte auch gerne einen Testcode meine email addy ist joybee@gmx.de
Danke sehr


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. November 2010)

Moin Moin,

von mir gibt es mal wieder eine weitere Runde Aion Test Account Keys! Schlagt zu solange sie noch warm sind. Falls ihr nicht wisst wohin ihr sollt, auf den Server Balder benötigen die Elyos noch Verstärkung. Bei anstehenden Fragen oder Probleme stehe ich euch dort unter den Namen "Matti" gerne zur Verfügung.

*Test Account Keys:*

*C5QG-W9GZ-Y42S-2YA5-RCR9

C2SC-XJEZ-P52X-JQN5-J72E

C92G-YEGY-V42C-JLCV-YDWX
*
*BGVE-CKZ6-PCFF-NWKP-F8FT

BUZA-2MX3-NDHX-6M6N-5X94

BY7G-UA6U-SPRD-NWJ8-YFZH

BY7F-UA7C-SPZD-N8DS-L2L2*

edit: alle benutzt!



> So erstellen Sie Ihren Account:
> 1. Besuchen Sie www.aiononline.com/account
> 2. Loggen Sie sich in Ihren NCsoft®-Account ein. (Wenn Sie keinen Account haben, erstellen Sie einen neuen.)
> 3. Klicken Sie auf "Seriennummerncode benutzen" und geben Sie den Aion-Demo-Seriennummerncode (Europa) ein.
> ...


----------



## nx9110 (7. November 2010)

*Herzlichen Dank HobbySoldat!!!*

Diesen Code kannst du streichen: *C5QG-W9GZ-Y42S-2YA5-RCR9


*p.S. Ui, nur 3 Tage testen? Das ist ja für einen berufstätigen wie mich sehr großzügig. *
*


----------



## Bromdur (7. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Codes.

*C2SC-XJEZ-P52X-JQN5-J72E *ist jetzt auch verbraucht.


----------



## DonkeyMan (7. November 2010)

Wow, super vielen lieben Dank!

*C92G-YEGY-V42C-JLCV-YDWX* ist jet\zt auch benutzt worden!


----------



## darkcava (7. November 2010)

Danke für die Mühe:

*BGVE-CKZ6-PCFF-NWKP-F8FT*


----------



## smorXel (7. November 2010)

hallo zusammen ich würde aion auch gerne mal testen würde mich über ein trial key sehr freuen 

vielen dank smorxel


----------



## Edhelarn (7. November 2010)

Hallo Forum,


die Codes von HobbySoldat sind leider alle benutzt 
Ist noch jemand da der einen für mich im Angebot hat? 
Wäre noch jemand so nett und würde mir einen Key per PN schicken? 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## 14kurix (8. November 2010)

Hallo, ich würde Aion auch gerne mal antesten.
Hätte wer zufällig noch nen Key für mich?
Hier meine Email-Adresse: Flare2@gmx.de
Wäre sehr nett, danke.


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. November 2010)

Moin Moin,

es gibt mal wieder neue Keys!

*Test Account Keys:*

*CAGA-SF9K-AVR8-EWTX-QR55

BYQA-4RF2-Q5HE-23S2-XMS3*

edit: genutzt..



> So erstellen Sie Ihren Account:
> 1. Besuchen Sie www.aiononline.com/account
> 2. Loggen Sie sich in Ihren NCsoft®-Account ein. (Wenn Sie keinen Account haben, erstellen Sie einen neuen.)
> 3. Klicken Sie auf "Seriennummerncode benutzen" und geben Sie den Aion-Demo-Seriennummerncode (Europa) ein.
> ...


----------



## Phoenixblut (16. November 2010)

Hey,

ich stelle auch mal Keys zur Verfügung:


CHRC-84EK-RXFT-R7CS-82KP





> So erstellen Sie Ihren Account:
> 1. Besuchen Sie www.aiononline.com/account
> 2. Loggen Sie sich in Ihren NCsoft®-Account ein. (Wenn Sie keinen Account haben, erstellen Sie einen neuen.)
> 3. Klicken Sie auf "Seriennummerncode benutzen" und geben Sie den Aion-Demo-Seriennummerncode (Europa) ein.
> ...


----------



## Elysus (16. November 2010)

hi, wenn jmd noch nen code braucht, soll er mich einfach anschreiben, oder mir ne email schicken(an: matthias.raske@freenet.de)
würd mich freuen, wenn aion mal ein bisschen zuwachs erhalten würde!
mfg elysus

-------------------------------------------------

sorry hab gestern meinen letzten code vergeben!


----------



## Phoenixblut (18. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe noch 2 Keys zu vergeben, schreibt mir einfach eine PN oder eine E-Mail an dscrud@googlemail.com mit eurem Namen und eurer E-Mail adresse und ich werde euch einladen [/font]


----------



## Virthu (29. November 2010)

Von Aionsource.com:



> Santa came early this year! He's giving you two weekends of double XP (12:00 to 12:00* from 12/3 - 12/6 and 12/10 - 12/13) and 99% off of Soul Healing (00:00 to 23:59* from 12/4 - 12/5 and 12/11 - 12/12), *plus 10 days of reactivation for friends with accounts in good standing who have been away from the game. The reactivation starts 17:00 CET on 3 December 2010, and runs to 17:00 CET on 13 December 2010.* Tell your online friends and Legionmates to come back to enjoy the new increased drop rates of Aion 2.1 during reactivation! For more information, visit our Aion Community Event Calendar.
> 
> * Indicates server time.



http://www.aionsource.com/topic/123055-ncsoft-aion-newsletter-about-holiday-events/

Eine gute Chance für alle Interessenten die Auswirkungen von 2.1 und vielleicht auch 2.0 anzuschauen.


----------



## Geige (3. Dezember 2010)

Haben sie das PvP-System, die Inflation und die Ausrüstungsabhängigikeit
angepasst?!
Nein. -> Aion immernoch unintressant


----------



## Virthu (3. Dezember 2010)

es sind 10 tage kostenlos. kannst ja für lau deinen kram verbessern, da vor allem zz alle abklingzeigen für instanzen-ids um die hälfte reduziert worden sind. dp rein, 2 std drin, kurz pause und gleich wieder rein 

aber ich weiss schon, was du meinst. änderungen kommen erst, falls cataclysm richtig ordentlich einschlagen sollte und die das auch in korea zu spüren bekommen oder kurz bevor tera herauskommt.


----------



## Cruser (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich gerade eingeloggt und musste leider merken, dass mein Lv 35 Gladiator nicht auf dem Account ist und dass kann es doch einfach nicht sein wie soll ich bitte Testen ob ich weiter machen will oder nicht?


----------



## Virthu (3. Dezember 2010)

Cruser schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade eingeloggt und musste leider merken, dass mein Lv 35 Gladiator nicht auf dem Account ist und dass kann es doch einfach nicht sein wie soll ich bitte Testen ob ich weiter machen will oder nicht?



hmhm. bist du sicher, dass du auf dem richtigen server schaust? sonst halt jeden server einzeln anwählen und schauen, ob der char ev woanders ist. immerhin gab es serverzusammenlegungen und wildes umhertransferieren. sonst den support anschreiben.
wäre aber imo schon seeeehr seltsam, wenn charaktere plötzlich verschwinden würden.


----------



## Cruser (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab halt zwei Monate gespielt wie das Spiel erschienen ist und seit dem halt nicht mehr und jetzt wollte ich mal gucken wie sich das grinden so geändert hat.


----------



## Virthu (3. Dezember 2010)

fang am besten nen neuen char an. mit den doppelten xp bist du schnell wieder 35 UND hast kohle für alles. und drops. und solo ini für level 18. etc :-)


edit: hast echt auf keinem der server deinen gladi gefunden? einige server wurden zusammengelegt.


----------



## Cruser (4. Dezember 2010)

Doch hab gefunden danke wusste das nicht mit dem zusammel legen.


Hab bis jetzt noch nicht getestet werde dies aber morgen nachholen ;-)


----------



## Reayz (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich schwanke noch ob ich mir Aion gönnen soll. 

Daher suche ich, wie soviele andere, auch eine Möglichkeit um das Spiel mal zu testen.
Der Threat ist leider nicht mehr aktuell, aber ich hoffe - dass es vielleicht noch jemanden 
gibt - der mich werben könnte.

Ich würde mich wirklich *sehr* über eine Antwort freuen. Natürlich auch sehr über einen
Key. Meine eMail gebe ich einfach mal mit an.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus und ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!
Hoffentlich bis bald im Aion Universum!

 .Reay


----------



## Cerom (14. Januar 2011)

Das Werben hilft den der den Key vergibt (Freimonat). Mit diesen Testkey kann man Aion nicht wirklich testen. Das einzige was man einigermaßen testen kann ist ob Aion flüssig auf dem Rechner läuft. Ansonsten ist Aion in dem Bereich wie WoW, nur in allem viel besser.

Aion bis Stufe 7 spiele ich in drei bis vier Stunden durch (weiter geht es nicht, anfangen tut es erst wirklich ab Stufe 10). Außer das es schick aussieht und alles wie in WoW ist, nur mit besser Grafik (ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht).kann man nichts testen.

Also seid nicht so geizig, Aion kostet ein Appel und ein Ei. kauft es euch und spielt den Freimonat. Auch wenn es danach vielleicht nicht mehr gefällt, bis dahin hat sich das Geld mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## Reayz (15. Januar 2011)

Danke Cerom fuer den informativen Text!

Gut, dann spar ich mir den Trail (Rechner ist eh niegel, nagel neu) und werde mir das Spiel mal zulegen.
Kannst du spontan einen deutschen Server zum einstieg empfehlen? 

 .Reay


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2011)

Kromede, Awaken ist weg <3

Wenn du Asmo spielst, meld dich doch mal bei Arta Amicitica, vl braucht meine alte Truppe Verstärkung!


----------



## Salix999 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,auch ich bin nun in der Überlegung mir Aion einmal anzusehn,leider musste ich fest stellen das man es nur dann Testen Kann/Darf wenn man Geworben wird....
Bei der suche nach Infos zu einem Demo account bin ich hier gelandet.
Also wenn jemand einen Test Account (Key) zuvergeben hat darf er/sie mir gerne einen Schicken,ob nun Via Pn oder Email is mir recht egal 

Ich Bedanke mich schon einmal.....


*-Danke-
*
mfg


----------



## Lilicia (26. Januar 2011)

Hallöle
Suche für meine bessere hälfte nen trial Account für Aion er möchte das Spiel mal anspielen und würde sich freuen!
Key doch bitte an: aiontrial@gmx.de

Dankeschön :-))!


----------



## Phoenixblut (27. Januar 2011)

Sollte wer noch einen Key brauchen, ich habe noch 3 zu vergeben

Bitte per PN oder per E-Mail an dscrud@googlemail.com melden - im Forum gepostete E-Mail Adressen werde ich nicht einladen, da meist wer anders schon schneller war und der Key dann weg ist :-)


----------



## Swype (1. Februar 2011)

Wollte fragen ob mir auch jemand einen Trialcode zukommen lassen kann. Ich würde es auch gern mal anspielen und vll auch drauf umsteigen.

Schreibt mir einfach ne pn

Swype


----------



## Mishuri (2. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,
meine Freundin und Ich suchen jmd. der uns für Aion werben würde. Wir beide haben uns das Game mittlerweile hier und da mal bei einem Freund angeguckt, und wollen es nun selber kurz antesten (vor allem ob unsere Hardware das ganze mit macht). Weshalb die Chance auf einen Kauf bei nahe zu 100% liegt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd. melden würde, Emails gehen dann per PN raus.

Schon mal danke im Vorraus.

Viele Grüße

Mishuri/Kevin


----------



## eddycool44 (2. Februar 2011)

Wollte fragen ob mir auch jemand einen Trialcode zukommen lassen kann. 
w&#287;rde mich freun auf eine antwort jetzt schon danke


----------



## eddycool44 (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob mir einer von euch mal einen key senden kann an 

3ddycool @ windowslive . com 

Will gerne mal aion testen und schauen wie das so ist bendanke mich jetzt schon bei euch


----------



## eddycool44 (2. Februar 2011)

Keiner da der mir helfen kann :S


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Februar 2011)

Sorry aber selbst wir die mal Aion gerne gespielt ahben, machen momentan eine Pause und hoffen auf bessere Spiele oder darauf, dass Aion mal das PvP interessanter gestaltet.


----------



## La Saint (3. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand erklären wie dieses Key-Handling funktioniert.

Da mein Account seit Release ununterbrochen besteht, müßte ich doch den ein- oder anderen Key vergeben können. Wo finde ich die?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Phoenixblut (3. Februar 2011)

Kurze Info: Habe leider keine Keys mehr frei, in 2 Monaten wieder


----------



## eddycool44 (4. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand erklären wie dieses Key-Handling funktioniert.
> 
> Da mein Account seit Release ununterbrochen besteht, müßte ich doch den ein- oder anderen Key vergeben können. Wo finde ich die?
> 
> ...



Hallo allso auf deiner accont seite kannst du glaube ich freunde werben musst mir nur ein mail senden so wie ich das mitbekommen habe


----------



## La Saint (4. Februar 2011)

eddycool44 schrieb:


> Hallo allso auf deiner accont seite kannst du glaube ich freunde werben musst mir nur ein mail senden so wie ich das mitbekommen habe



Du meinst sicher das hier. 

_Empfehlen Sie Aion® (Europa) einem Freund und Sie erhalten die Chance auf kostenlose Ingame-Gegenstände und Gratis-Spielzeit!*_

_Wenn Sie Aion® einem Freund empfehlen, senden wir ihm eine E-Mail mit einem kostenlosen Demo-Seriennummerncode und mehreren Ingame-Gegenständen als Geschenk, die einem neuen Charakter den Stufenaufstieg erleichtern._

_Falls Ihr Freund ein neues Exemplar von Aion® (Europa) (als Spielbox oder als digitalen Download) kauft, erhalten Sie Ihre eigenen Ingame-Gegenstände. Wenn Ihr Freund daraufhin mindestens einen Monat Spielzeit von Aion® (Europa) bezahlt, erhalten Sie automatisch einen Monat Gratis-Spielzeit!_

_Weitere Informationen und Hilfe finden Sie auf der Seite Aion®-Weiterempfehlungsaktion und in der Knowledge Base auf der Seite Aion®-Hilfe und Support._


Ok, hab dich geworben mit deiner EMail-Adresse 3ddycool@windowslive.com . Aber ich nehme an die Testkeys, von denen hier immer die Rede ist, sind etwas anderes.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## InfiniteBane (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo Community!

Wenn jemand einen Key übrig hat, wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar.
Möchte mir Aion auch mal anschauen. Scheint ja nicht so verkehrt zu sein.  

MfG


----------



## Benusch (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wollte auch mal nach nem Aion key fragen, wenn jmd. also einen übrig hätte, ich würde mich freuen.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## DarkSJay (7. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,

da mir wow momentan zum halse raushängt bin ich auch auf der suche nach was neuem.

ich wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand einen trail key schicken könnte.




schonmal danke




mfg


----------



## Aioncrazy (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein Trial Key / Einladung schicken kann

admin@pimpmygame.org

Will gerne mal aion testen und schauen wie das so ist bendanke mich jetzt schon bei euch


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Februar 2011)

ich hatte dir bereits nen trial key geschickt.. Ist der nicht angekommen?
gruß konti


----------



## Ekhi (22. Februar 2011)

bräuchte einen testkey für aion würde mich freune wenn mir wer einen schicken könnte 
e-mail:pascal_frings@web.de


----------



## Ekhi (22. Februar 2011)

Wollte fragen ob jemand so nett wäre und mir nen testkey geben könnte 
e-mail wäre pascal_frings@web.de
würde mich über einen key freuen 
mfg Ekhi


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (23. Februar 2011)

/erledigt


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (23. Februar 2011)

/erledigt


----------



## Isomniac (30. März 2011)

Hallo!
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand noch einen Test Key hätte. 
Derjenige kann mich dann unter Isomniac@hotmail.de erreichen.

Gruß.


----------



## Dialen (11. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne mal Aion Luft schnuppern.
Also wenn noch jemand nen key über hat, per pm schicken oder email: steffen.diefenbach@web.de
Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## ohh (23. April 2011)

hallo ich nutze mal die gelegenheit -würde mich auch über nen key freuen


----------



## Exeone (25. April 2011)

Hi

hat zufällig noch jemand ein Testkey übrig?


----------



## Fenaniel (26. April 2011)

Ich habe noch 2 Keys übrig, wer einen möchte meldet sich bitte per Pn bei mir.
realer Vorname und Mailaddie nicht vergessen bitte :-)


----------

